

Ask HN: Gmail Account Consitently Hacked - lindalee

My Gmail account keeps getting hacked and spammed by the same email address even after changing my password. A few other accounts have also bee hijacked including PayPal. Any suggestions welcomed.
======
bdfh42
I think a fuller description of your problems might be called for if anyone is
going to come up with anything helpful.

Try to be clear and explicit and avoid generalised terms like "hacked" and
"spammed" that might have different meanings to different people.

Describe what has happened and what you did in response.

------
cyriacthomas
Turn on two-step authentication.

------
quark92
Did you scan your computer before changing the passwords? I think you have a
keylogger installed in your computer.

~~~
lindalee
This sounds about right, thank you.

------
singold
Have you changed your secret question or something like that? I had a friend
that 'hacked' an email account and used the secret question to mantain the
access to the account if the hacked person changed his password

------
narad
Have you checked whether some of your mails are getting forwarded to an
unknown email address?

Go to Gmail settings page and check all the settings.

